# Tom the rescue turkey



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Tom is one of our rescue turkeys. He was too fat to walk, had no feathers, and bumble foot when he got here. He has lost weight, learned to free range, bumblefoot cleared up. He is still working on those feather (tail)
He is very friendly and loves to be petted and eat on the goat stand.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Cool,good job


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny. Great he is doing so well.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, goodness, such sad shape he was in! Hopefully at least by spring those tail feathers will molt out and be replaced by properly proud ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------

